# I tried to repair this ragged Saint Louis Goyard



## Sferics

Hi there!

I found this very, very, very preloved Saint Louis online for a low price and to keep my tinker-gene busy I bought it and tried my best to refurbish it.
The leather was very greyish and there were holes in all four corners, also the glacing was cracked.
It's not perfect now but I think it is pretty ok and I will enjoy using it 
The unnerving part was to bring back some of the points on the edges, mix the right colour and let them look a little faded as the original ones around...Neither did my smallest brush the job, nor a toothpick. In the end I used one of my cat's whiskers (of course one he lost previousely! )

I don't know how to clean the fabric the inside (it's not bad, just pursuant it's age), so if s.o. has some tipps I would greatly appreciate to hear them 


This is how it looked before:












...and here it is now:


----------



## indiaink

Sferics said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I found this very, very, very preloved Saint Louis online for a low price and to keep my tinker-gene busy I bought it and tried my best to refurbish it.
> The leather was very greyish and there were holes in all four corners, also the glacing was cracked.
> It's not perfect now but I think it is pretty ok and I will enjoy using it
> The unnerving part was to bring back some of the points on the edges, mix the right colour and let them look a little faded as the original ones around...Neither did my smallest brush the job, nor a toothpick. In the end I used one of my cat's whiskers (of course one he lost previousely! )
> 
> I don't know how to clean the fabric the inside (it's not bad, just pursuant it's age), so if s.o. has some tipps I would greatly appreciate to hear them
> 
> 
> This is how it looked before:
> 
> View attachment 4851195
> View attachment 4851196
> View attachment 4851197
> View attachment 4851198
> View attachment 4851199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here it is now:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851200
> View attachment 4851201
> View attachment 4851203
> View attachment 4851204
> View attachment 4851206
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851205
> 
> View attachment 4851222


That's amazing!  Looks like you DID repair it! Good job, you!


----------



## Four Tails

Holy moly! Want to take a crack at mine? Sheesh. You did an awesome job with that Saint Louis! Bravo.


----------



## RT1

Sferics said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I found this very, very, very preloved Saint Louis online for a low price and to keep my tinker-gene busy I bought it and tried my best to refurbish it.
> The leather was very greyish and there were holes in all four corners, also the glacing was cracked.
> It's not perfect now but I think it is pretty ok and I will enjoy using it
> The unnerving part was to bring back some of the points on the edges, mix the right colour and let them look a little faded as the original ones around...Neither did my smallest brush the job, nor a toothpick. In the end I used one of my cat's whiskers (of course one he lost previousely! )
> 
> I don't know how to clean the fabric the inside (it's not bad, just pursuant it's age), so if s.o. has some tipps I would greatly appreciate to hear them
> 
> 
> This is how it looked before:
> 
> View attachment 4851195
> View attachment 4851196
> View attachment 4851197
> View attachment 4851198
> View attachment 4851199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here it is now:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851200
> View attachment 4851201
> View attachment 4851203
> View attachment 4851204
> View attachment 4851206
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851205
> 
> View attachment 4851222



Wow, this looks great!!! 
I think you could start a sideline business doing repairs as this turned out really well!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Wow. You did an amazing job. That’s incredible! 

Lol. Using your cat’s whisker. Ingenious and so laborious!


----------



## Pessie

Remarkable!  Well done!


----------



## Joule

Your cat's whisker. That. Is. FABULOUS.

You did a great job and it looks terrific, but the cat's whisker thing has made my whole year better. Thank you.


----------



## dirienelaine

Did you have to take in the corners? All my corners have holes


----------



## More bags

Wow, you did an outstanding job! Congratulations, it looks amazing!


----------



## pony

Well done! You did a great job!


----------



## Venessa84

This looks amazing! I agree with the above post that you could start this a 2nd job. Great seeing this.


----------



## doni

What you did to those corners is nothing short of impressive... wow.


----------



## Sferics

Thanks to everyone, thank you so much! 
No one around me is very interested in bags and no one would understand why I would waste time with something like this when one could clearly buy just any new bag for a few coins 
I am glad for the chance to share these little "projects" here!



dirienelaine said:


> Did you have to take in the corners? All my corners have holes



What does it mean to "take in" the corners? Something sewing?
What I did is to put some thin synthetic leather from the insinde and clued it in with cobbler-glue (it stays flexible).
Then I refilled and leveled the edges from outside with liquid leather - layer upon layer - and after that I used some of the acrylic paint (mixed with a fabric-medium to keep it flexible) I used for the cracked handles to fill in some lines.

It is not very difficult, more a exercise of patience and self control  ...All joking aside, you can do it, too!


----------



## 880

Sferics said:


> Thanks to everyone, thank you so much!
> No one around me is very interested in bags and no one would understand why I would waste time with something like this when one could clearly buy just any new bag for a few coins
> I am glad for the chance to share these little "projects" here!
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean to "take in" the corners? Something sewing?
> What I did is to put some thin synthetic leather from the insinde and clued it in with cobbler-glue (it stays flexible).
> Then I refilled and leveled the edges from outside with liquid leather - layer upon layer - and after that I used some of the acrylic paint (mixed with a fabric-medium to keep it flexible) I used for the cracked handles to fill in some lines.
> 
> It is not very difficult, more a exercise of patience and self control  ...All joking aside, you can do it, too!


I love this! Sometimes I have the urge to buy old bags bc I feel sorry for them Plus I hate to see stuff just go to landfill, and what you did is amazing!


----------



## Sferics

880 said:


> bc I feel sorry for them Plus I hate to see stuff just go to landfill


This is so true 
Thank you so much!


----------



## yoga1566

You just inspired me to try and repair an old Lanvin that's been sitting in my closet now for years since it tore! Your Saint Louis looks so amazing now


----------



## Grande Latte

Amazing job! You're really crafty. What products did you use?


----------



## LPR200

Amazing job!


----------



## Sferics

@yoga1566 I'm happy to hear that! I keep my fingers crossed  

@Grande Latte: The cobbler glue is "Kövufix", the liquid leather is from "colourlock" but there are many brands, this also applies for the acrylic paint (mine is from perfect ideaz). For getting back colour and shine I use "TRG the one Shoe Cream". 
It is like a super rich leathercare with so much more colour than regular shoe creams.


----------



## PamW

Holy crow! I’m amazed. You now have the perfect “schlepp bag”. You are really talented.


----------



## Rockerchic

I wouldn't even no where to begin!!! Looks amazing...this can't be your first bag repair correct?


----------



## Sferics

Rockerchic said:


> I wouldn't even no where to begin!!! Looks amazing...this can't be your first bag repair correct?


Thank you!  
This one was the second bag. There was a vintage Gucci bag my best friend bought and I took care on the leather (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ntage-gucci-diy-refurbish-first-try-d.970174/). 

It is *really* more easy than it might look like and one can do so much with just some good products even if one thinks he or she is all thumbs...


----------



## rugchomp

wow,you did a great job repairing it


----------



## dcheung

Sferics said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I found this very, very, very preloved Saint Louis online for a low price and to keep my tinker-gene busy I bought it and tried my best to refurbish it.
> The leather was very greyish and there were holes in all four corners, also the glacing was cracked.
> It's not perfect now but I think it is pretty ok and I will enjoy using it
> The unnerving part was to bring back some of the points on the edges, mix the right colour and let them look a little faded as the original ones around...Neither did my smallest brush the job, nor a toothpick. In the end I used one of my cat's whiskers (of course one he lost previousely! )
> 
> I don't know how to clean the fabric the inside (it's not bad, just pursuant it's age), so if s.o. has some tipps I would greatly appreciate to hear them
> 
> 
> This is how it looked before:
> 
> View attachment 4851195
> View attachment 4851196
> View attachment 4851197
> View attachment 4851198
> View attachment 4851199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here it is now:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851200
> View attachment 4851201
> View attachment 4851203
> View attachment 4851204
> View attachment 4851206
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851205
> 
> View attachment 4851222



You should post a video on Youtube of the whole process - I would totally watch it !!


----------



## Grande Latte

@Grande Latte: The cobbler glue is "Kövufix", the liquid leather is from "colourlock" but there are many brands, this also applies for the acrylic paint (mine is from perfect ideaz). For getting back colour and shine I use "TRG the one Shoe Cream".
It is like a super rich leathercare with so much more colour than regular shoe creams.
[/QUOTE]

Thank you for sharing. I don't know if Goyard does refurbish their goods, but you certainly can do it yourself as a professional. I'm really inspired now.


----------



## smlbe123

How did you do this!?!?  I am looking at some preloved Saint Louis bags and the corners are showing wear on some.


----------



## PamW

Sferics said:


> Thanks to everyone, thank you so much!
> No one around me is very interested in bags and no one would understand why I would waste time with something like this when one could clearly buy just any new bag for a few coins
> I am glad for the chance to share these little "projects" here!
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean to "take in" the corners? Something sewing?
> What I did is to put some thin synthetic leather from the insinde and clued it in with cobbler-glue (it stays flexible).
> Then I refilled and leveled the edges from outside with liquid leather - layer upon layer - and after that I used some of the acrylic paint (mixed with a fabric-medium to keep it flexible) I used for the cracked handles to fill in some lines.
> 
> It is not very difficult, more a exercise of patience and self control  ...All joking aside, you can do it, too!


I am AMAZED ❤️


----------



## Sferics

smlbe123 said:


> How did you do this!?!?  I am looking at some preloved Saint Louis bags and the corners are showing wear on some.


What I did is in the comments before  
Depending on how much is damaged, perhaps all you'll need is some acrylic color.


----------



## blackcatgal

I'm so glad you posted these photos, they're so inspiring! what a great job. Can I ask what materials you used to repair?
Edit: never mind I see you answered this in some comments.


----------



## Sferics

blackcatgal said:


> I'm so glad you posted these photos, they're so inspiring! what a great job. Can I ask what materials you used to repair?
> Edit: never mind I see you answered this in some comments.


Thank you so much


----------

